# Copyleft Music Downloading Programs



## frankie b sick (Aug 10, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions for good copyleft music downloading programs they've tried out?
I want to be sure that I do not download viruses or anything like that, and also want a good quality program and thought someone who has had experience with these programs might lend some advice.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 10, 2007)

im assuming what you mean by that is that you want a program that's free, without bullshit like spyware, and will let you easily download (mostly) copyrighted music.

http://www.slsknet.org

there ya go! soulseek has been around for ages, and isn't going to be going away anytime soon. it's fairly easy to use, and has billions of people on it, so you shouldn't have too hard a time finding whatever you want on it (ive even found some of my friend's bands on it!).


----------



## danvan (Aug 11, 2007)

soul seek is so amazing

its got everything by so many really rare bands!


----------

